# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  سفاري لاعب كوييس مع المنتخب

## منص

*&






&





&








قدم لاعب المريخ سفاري مباراة جيدة 
مع المنتخب ( نتمنى له التوفيق)


و ادى برجولة 


ليييه:8hr::8hr: اللعب دا ما بيلعبو مع المريخ ؟؟
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*سؤال احتاج فعلا لاجابه

في الفتره الاخيره لم يعد يقدم عطاءا كما كان بالسابق

نتمنى ان يعود صخرة

خالص ودي
                        	*

----------


## منص

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

سؤال احتاج فعلا لاجابه

في الفتره الاخيره لم يعد يقدم عطاءا كما كان بالسابق

نتمنى ان يعود صخرة

خالص ودي



 مشكرو يا حبيب على المرور 
لكن بالجد حاجة تحيير 
*

----------


## samawal

*ربما تكون نقطة التحول الى الأفضل 
*

----------


## منص

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

ربما تكون نقطة التحول الى الأفضل 



 انشاء الله يا رب 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

ربما تكون نقطة التحول الى الأفضل 



 
   


احتـــــــــــمال



لـــــــــو لعبت انـــــــــا مع حمام الكنغو ديل ناس (البرشا بجوا ساكني)

ارحمــــــونا ياناس

قلش كورة بالرأس الله شاف المعز منها

شغال يستلم من مساوي وهـــــــــاك يا فووووو 

جلط مرتين في الجانب الايمن وطلعت اوت


ماذدا شغـــــــــال الوقت كلوا يكورك (سفـــــــــاري ...سفـــــــاري)

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منص
					




ليييه:8hr::8hr: اللعب دا ما بيلعبو مع المريخ ؟؟



اثبات وجود..لا اكثر ولا اقل
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*يمكن عشان حرمانه من حافز الوالى وال700دولار لسه حارقاهو
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

ربما تكون نقطة التحول الى الأفضل 



نتمنى ذلك والله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يوكون ناس المنتخب بفاوضوا فيه عشان يسجل في ديسمبر ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يوكون ناس المنتخب بفاوضوا فيه عشان يسجل في ديسمبر ؟؟؟



صاح..
وعندى معلومات أكيدة انه سيشد الرحال للمنتخب الوطنى فى ديسمبر..
الكاش ما عندهم..

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اتمنى عودة السم الهارى لسابق عهده
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*شايلو سيف مساوى 
الكوره كلها اغطى ليهو فى جلطاتو
هذا اللاعب اكل عليه الدهر وشرب
بالله شوفو غيرو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يمكن قبض من المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سفاري من فترة انصلح حاله حتى مع المريخ
نتمنى ان يواصل للعودة لمستواه الحقيقي 
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*يا زول قول بسم الله سفارى افضل مدافع فى المريخ والسودان كمان
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*السبب هو لان بيئه المريخ اصبحت طارده للنجوم وهذه حقيقه لابد ان نعترف بها
اذا كنا نتهم اى لاعب يخفق بانه كذا وكذا وتاكدوا تماما نخاف ان يجى يوم 
ولم نجد لاعب مميز فى كشوفات المريخ 
والسبب هو الجماهير والصحفين 
شئنا ام ابينا سفارى افضل مدافع فى السودان
                        	*

----------


## علم الدين عكاشة

*للاسف جمهور المريخ ساعد في تدني مستوى سفاري
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*قايل الكورة منقولة عالمياً وناوى يحترف .
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*الواحد لمن مزاجو يكون رايق بلعب وده حال اللاعبيين السودانيين كلهم كده يوم فى السما ويوم فى الحضيض
                        	*

----------

